# Lunch



## Iannathedriveress (May 29, 2013)

Macorni and Cheese


----------



## HottiMegan (May 29, 2013)

"Roast Beef" Tofurkey with white cheddar on garlic sourdough bread with pickles.. If had sprouts or non-chopped lettuce, i would have added that. Very good sammie though


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 30, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> "Roast Beef" Tofurkey with white cheddar on garlic sourdough bread with pickles.. If had sprouts or non-chopped lettuce, i would have added that. Very good sammie though



Great minds think alike: I had virtually the same thing (plus lettuce, minus garlic) for lunch day before yesterday. My wife is on a "Roast Beef" Tofurkey kick right now, and I have to admit it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 30, 2013)

Chinese Food


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 30, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Chinese Food




Don't be shy; tell all! Was it Mandarin, Cantonese, Szechuan, Hunan...? What was in it? Chinese food is so fabulously varied that it needs the same kind of loving attention when you describe it as when you eat it.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2013)

he he I had chinese today too.
Veggie chow mein with soft noodles
Garlic broccoli
sweet and sour tofu. (this dish is like crack for me. I never get enough of it.)


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Great minds think alike: I had virtually the same thing (plus lettuce, minus garlic) for lunch day before yesterday. My wife is on a "Roast Beef" Tofurkey kick right now, and I have to admit it's pretty good stuff.



I bought some lettuce yesterday so i can do that for lunch tomorrow 
I had never had the roast beef style and like it. I pretty much haven't met a tofurkey product i didn't like.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 30, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Don't be shy; tell all! Was it Mandarin, Cantonese, Szechuan, Hunan...? What was in it? Chinese food is so fabulously varied that it needs the same kind of loving attention when you describe it as when you eat it.



It was a buffet


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2013)

2 for $3 Famous Star at Carl's Jr. :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 31, 2013)

I plan on another sandwich like i listed above only with lettuce added. I also plan on a big salad to go with it. I've been craving that yummy crunch of a good salad.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 31, 2013)

Bruschetta Pizza with Garlic and Cheesse with some Ritz Crackers


----------



## AuntHen (May 31, 2013)

Fried pork chop with pan gravy (I love all the little fried bits to make a sauce with), egg noodles and a garden salad with lots of Spanish green olives :eat1:


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 1, 2013)

Had linguine with shrimp for lunch today at Pizza Luce.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2013)

grilled beef hot links with kraut, yellow pepper rings, jalapenos, onions, wickles, sriracha (rooster sauce) on bakery style buns


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 2, 2013)

Chicken fajitas with baked beans and white bread


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm thinking some asian noodles with stir fry veggies and sauteed tofu. I love chinese and never get enough of it!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 2, 2013)

A pastrami burger and coleslaw. Mmm burger topped with pastrami, Swiss, pickles, and a mayo/mustard mixture


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 2, 2013)

Scrambled eggs with sauteed onions, peppers, tomatoes, and cheese ... and a nice, warm tortilla.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 3, 2013)

Last night's homemade pizza, warmed over.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a Trader Joe's roasted eggplant wrap. It was good. The family had Taco Bell and i can't eat that, so i had a delicious wrap. I get it every time i go to TJ's.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 6, 2013)

Hot Dogs in the blanket with Doritos Nacho cheese chips.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 26, 2013)

Honey Chicken with pork rice and crab ragoon


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 26, 2013)

Salmon burger with french fries. I generally look for the healthy stuff at my work cafeteria. The problem is that so often, it's only the salad bar and you never know how much you are going to pay for that. So yeah, I had the salmon and I let myself have french fries.


----------



## agnieszka (Jun 28, 2013)

vegan salami and salad sandwich


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet potato soup and Greek yogurt with fresh blueberries. :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 30, 2013)

Whopper with french fries


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 18, 2013)

Poorboy ham and cheese sandwich with a twinke


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 19, 2013)

Peanut butter (creamy) and jelly (strawberry) on white bread, accompanied by a glass of apple juice. 

I'll admit it's not terribly impressive.


----------



## Micara (Jul 19, 2013)

leftover fried chicken with Jim Beam steak sauce. (Closest I can get to alcohol while being at work!) LOL


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 19, 2013)

Today was a bowl of borracho beans and some spicy pickled carrots.

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 19, 2013)

i'm thinking of being a bad girl and having a couple of sandwiches with mayo, tofurkey roast beef, sprouts and cheese.. maybe some avocado too. I should eat a salad but i'm craving this..


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 19, 2013)

Had a couple of hot dogs and some corn. Yeah, you need a veggie in there somewhere.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 19, 2013)

An Elvis sandwich (peanut butter and honey with sliced banana) on whole-grain bread and a bowl of Greek yogurt with blueberries and sliced strawberries.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 24, 2013)

Taco Bell Beefy Crunch burrito with a hard shell taco.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 16, 2013)

Grilled cheese sandwich and wild rice soup.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 24, 2014)

I went to this total foodie place that I love today and brought home their...

-Grilled dry aged beef burger with smoked bacon, caramelized onions and cheddar cheese
-Duck fat rosemary fries


Needless to say, I stuffed my face and belly and feel so satisfied :happy:


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 24, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I went to this total foodie place that I love today and brought home their...
> 
> -Grilled dry aged beef burger with smoked bacon, caramelized onions and cheddar cheese
> -Duck fat rosemary fries
> ...



That sounds amazing! Been a while since I have had a good burger. Just a little jealous...lol.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I went to this total foodie place that I love today and brought home their...
> 
> -Grilled dry aged beef burger with smoked bacon, caramelized onions and cheddar cheese
> *-Duck fat rosemary fries*
> ...



 What are these wonderful fries you speak of?


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 26, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> What are these wonderful fries you speak of?



This place I eat at has their own "house fries"... fresh thin cut potatoes, fried (with chopped up rosemary sprigs) in duck fat! They are amaaaazing 


Today I had a toasted philly cheese steak footlong sub with tons of veggies (fresh spinach, olives, onions, cucumbers, peppercinis, tomatoes) and vinegar and oil. I also had some organic peanut butter cups I found in the "health food" section at my grocery store. The brand is Justin's. Yummmmmmy :eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 26, 2014)

I bought lunch for a gf and I at Baguette de France. It was her first time there and I love breaking her food cherry. I love their curry sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2014)

Everything curry is awesome


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 1, 2014)

I made BLTs on soft potato bread and also have some smokin' sweet BBQ chips to go with :eat1:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 1, 2014)

Arby's Roast Beef sandwich


----------



## Orchid (Nov 26, 2018)

Leftovers last night's dinner: 1/2 stuffed bell pepper and 1/cup mushroom rice.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 27, 2018)

Butternut squash soup.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 8, 2020)

Korean vegetable pancake, Maangchi recipe Youtube Yachaejeon.Made one only in small skillet.
Used different vegetables of what I have in fridge and kitchen. So mine is shredded sweetheart cabbage,
shallot, scallion, chestnut mushroom, small piece yellow chili pepper, last sprig cilantro.Spoon of flour.Water.
www.maangchi.com/recipe/yachaejeon


----------



## Orchid (Jun 9, 2020)

Puff pastry with a slice of cheese, milled pepper black/white, paprika powder.
1/2 Puff pastry with an apricot cut into bits and added a little cane sugar.
Coffee.


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 11, 2020)

Soulmans Bbq Van Texas
Pulled pork, spicy corn, okra, and lemonade.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice food! Looked up their menu also very nice.
Today just saltines, cheese, apricots and sweet tea.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2020)

*Merry Christmas everyone!

Scottish smoked salmon, diy vinaigrette, red oak leaf lettuce. Boiled egg with andalouse sauce.*


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 18, 2021)

Chili over sprouted brown rice


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 18, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> Chili over sprouted brown rice
> 
> View attachment 139415


I like cheddar cheese on top along with some sour cream, and just how big is that bowl - doesn't look big enough to me! lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2021)

I was given a gift card for xmas to Texas Road House (steak house).
Had their warm rolls with brown sugar butter, their version of a blooming onion. 6 oz steak, baked potato and green beans.
Went with my daughter and her long time bf. The steak was one of their $9.99 lunch specials. Very good! Didnt think to take a pic. sorry


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 25, 2021)

Turkey filet, pak choi in teriyaki sauce with coconut flavored rice.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 25, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Turkey filet, pak choi in teriyaki sauce with coconut flavored rice.
> View attachment 139560


If there was a salivating emoji, I would have used that lol!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 25, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> If there was a salivating emoji, I would have used that lol!



 what a pity there's no such emoji
I have it on my keyboard and use it frequently 

it was delicious and easy&quick to cook.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 25, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> what a pity there's no such emoji
> I have it on my keyboard and use it frequently
> 
> it was delicious and easy&quick to cook.


I don't have a fancy keyboard like that


----------



## Orchid (Apr 22, 2021)

Salmon puff pastry.
Baked apple with a sprinkle of powdered sugar.
Peach tea.
Slice of cantaloupe.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 23, 2021)

Orchid said:


> Salmon puff pastry.
> Baked apple with a sprinkle of powdered sugar.
> Peach tea.
> Slice of cantaloupe.


I just watched a video on how a certain salmon pastry was Prince Philip's favorite!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 23, 2021)

Breaded chicken filet, asparagus with buttered and roasted breadcrums and potatoes.​Homemade strawberry curd​​


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 24, 2021)

Ham and Swiss cheese sandwich with some pickled okra and a pickled spicy hard boiled quail egg. I've never eaten pickled hard boiled quail eggs before, but they're apparently a popular thing here. It was ok. Flavor was good but the texture was weird to me, especially the yolk. It turns to paste during pickling and I wasn't expecting that, so it was kind of off putting. I'll try one again though. Maybe they'll grow on me now that I know what to expect.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 7, 2021)

Tagliatelle with spicy shrips
grapes and blueberries


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2021)

left-over chili con carne on rice, some plain yoghurt with a sprinkle of cinnamon, some celery, class of milk, and a chocolate chip cookie. We are out of bananas so I'm looking for something else to finish sating me, but the pickings get thin by Friday (we mostly do groceries Saturday through Monday)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 7, 2021)

Leftover homemade pork fried rice.


----------



## Orchid (May 13, 2021)

Leftover sweet potato few slices panfried in a little olive oil with herbamare salt seasoning.
The last 3 fish sticks and some lemon.
A plum tomato.
Small bunch of green grapes.
Orange/Ceylon tea with flowers honey.


----------



## Orchid (May 15, 2021)

Cook in small soup pan, variety mixed vegetables with 1/3 bouillon cube.


----------



## Cynthia (May 23, 2021)

Roasted veggies and melted Jarlesberg cheese with Dijon mustard and a smidgen of Duke's mayo on a toasted croissant 

For quick, perfectly "roasted" veggies, use an air fryer. I like to buy fresh veggie kabobs to save prep time. Just slide them off the skewer and go!


----------



## Yakatori (May 24, 2021)

^Wait, why do you take them off skewer (before?) 'roasting?' How else do you prepare them before going into the air fryer?A little olive oil and seasoning? How long or hot should they cook? Or just eyeball it?


----------



## Orchid (May 27, 2021)

The last 3 fish fingers from freezer.
A slice of rye bread from freezer, toasted next to the fish fingers in same pan.
Plum tomato and 3 green olives.
Small glass mango guanabana juice.


----------



## Cynthia (May 27, 2021)

Yakatori said:


> ^Wait, why do you take them off skewer (before?) 'roasting?' How else do you prepare them before going into the air fryer?A little olive oil and seasoning? How long or hot should they cook? Or just eyeball it?



Hi, Yakatori! I undress the skewer because I have an eensy basket fryer which is about the size of a big bowl. As for preparation, lots of things work for me:

1) Spray on olive oil cooking spray and sprinkle with herbs &/or spices -- whatever sounds interesting.
2) Brush on a nice vinaigrette, e.g., balsamic, Greek, etc.
3) Cook the veggies naked. (The taste is still terrific.)

For one serving of thick-cut veggies, I'd air fry them about 8-9 minutes, maybe longer If i want them more charred.


----------



## Orchid (May 28, 2021)

Mini spelt pancakes.
Cheddar cheese.
Plum tomato.
Tea & 1 tsp brown sugar.


----------



## Orchid (May 29, 2021)

Tea & 1 tsp brown sugar.
Rye bun with few pieces fried fish and sauce.
Few green olives and a plum tomato.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 29, 2021)

penne al arrabiata
with mini mozzarella cheese and homegrown basil


----------



## Yakatori (May 29, 2021)

Cynthia said:


> _I have an eensy basket fryer which is about the size of a big bowl...2) Brush on a nice vinaigrette, e.g., balsamic, Greek, etc.._


Someone in my household elected to purchase the Emeril Lagasse branded air-fryer, which I really expected to be kind of silly, gimmicky, but has actually turned out to be very useful tool, despite it's relatively small size (compared to the regular oven). It heats up and cooks so quickly and with that automated shut-off. Perfect for couch potatoes 'cooking' between commercial breaks and chronic multi-taskers alike.

I'll have to try that, some of my favorite vinaigrettes as a seasoning/marinade, that just makes sense intuitively.


DazzlingAnna said:


> _penne al arrabiata with mini mozzarella cheese and homegrown basil..._


I always read a distinct flavor in your food presentations that's paradoxically _continental _versus playful/rustic. Maybe your muffins are a better example. Or maybe I'm just projecting, somehow.


----------



## AuntHen (May 29, 2021)

Leftover veggie chowder


----------



## Yakatori (May 29, 2021)

Orchid said:


> _...bread *from freezer.*.._


This sort of exemplifies my idea of the difference between a true-_scene _versus any other subculture; like you could be in a subculture without ever being so conscious or particularly thoughtful about any of it. Whereas _scenesters_ are necessarily compelled to talk about it, to share it, and maybe even beyond just each other. It's interesting to me because most of the bread-freezers I can recall having interacted with seemed a bit reticent on both that topic and others.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 29, 2021)

Yakatori said:


> I always read a distinct flavor in your food presentations that's paradoxically _continental _versus playful/rustic. Maybe your muffins are a better example. Or maybe I'm just projecting, somehow.



@Yakatori ... language barrier  - help me out- is that good or bad?


----------



## Yakatori (May 29, 2021)

Good, I think. Sometimes even I have trouble understanding what I (my words) really mean.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 31, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> penne al arrabiata
> with mini mozzarella cheese and homegrown basil
> 
> View attachment 142363


same but different today as I added some black olives and mixed pasta.


----------



## Orchid (May 31, 2021)

I forgot to eat lunch. Was very busy sorting out glass beads and making a necklace when sitting for pause.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 4, 2021)

Moussaka + tomatoes and cucumber with feta cheese


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 4, 2021)

Th


DazzlingAnna said:


> Moussaka + tomatoes and cucumber with feta cheese
> 
> View attachment 142497


That looks so good


----------



## Orchid (Jun 10, 2021)

Late last night see some Youtube videos Maangchi she cooks variety of korean style vegetables pancakes.
As usual when wanting to try a new recipe not all ingredients are in my kitchen. So adapted recipe.
Zucchini grated , thin scallions cut into tiny pieces, celery salt, black pepper milled fresh, 1 large egg, milk, spelt flour, olive oil.
Made 2" size mini pancakes in little olive oil using non-stick pan.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 10, 2021)

late lunch today..

Saganaki cheese & salad


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 6, 2021)

If @MattB can have curry for breakfast, waffles for lunch is cool right?!? 

From scratch, blueberry Belgian waffles. I bought some of the best maple syrup I have ever had!


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 8, 2021)

I had some leftover Jasmine rice, so made fried rice and having it with an oatmilk iced coffee


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 22, 2021)

Today I had pasta with spicy tomato sauce. Water melon as dessert.

​


----------



## Orchid (Jul 23, 2021)

Cucumbers salad & herbamare salt.
Few pieces fried cod fish from grocery shop, fresh lemon juice, butter, mayonnaise on 1 white bread bun.
Tea.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 9, 2021)

Saganaki cheese & tomatoes 
Frappé


----------



## Orchid (Sep 9, 2021)

Freshly baked corn bread muffins. (BHG recipe)
Beef salami and mini special mustard jar was from past Xmas.
Tea infused with apple peels and candied ginger.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 11, 2021)

Tortilla soup (chicken, vegetables in a spicy broth with crispy tortilla chip strips to garnish it) along with some chips and green (tomatillo) salsa.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 3, 2021)

Cooked butternut squash soup it also has shallot, spring onion, tomatoes and herbal salt, olive oil.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 11, 2021)

Butternut squash soup with a small piece of garlic, shallot, sweet bell peppers, spring onions, olive oil, black pepper milled, parsley flakes, herbal salt.
Two fish fingers on saltines.
Caramelized cooked apples with ginger and lemon and a little sugar, cooked until all liquid is absorbed.


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 18, 2021)

I ordered a deli sandwich by the place near my work and it's being delivered in about 20 minutes


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 18, 2021)

The tradition of test cooking a goose took place today. Once again it was a successful test...


----------



## Orchid (Dec 22, 2021)

@DazzlingAnna I am browsing my Germany cookbooks might cook Sauerbraten after Christmas.....

Lunch: herbs biscuits baked this morning. Few black olives and few small slices beef salami.
Diy 7 vegetables soup cooked yesterday saved some for lunch today. Poached an egg in soup.


----------



## Orchid (Jan 1, 2022)

*Happy New Year 2022
Smoked salmon and lemon slice.
Bread & butter.
Marinated cherry tomatoes.*


----------



## Orchid (Feb 9, 2022)

Simple paella leftovers for lunch and a cup of tea.


----------



## carib (Feb 9, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Moussaka + tomatoes and cucumber with feta cheese
> 
> View attachment 142497


looks delish


----------



## Orchid (Aug 11, 2022)

Cherry yoghurt and 1/2 banana, heatwave here.


----------



## kyle (Aug 11, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> The tradition of test cooking a goose took place today. Once again it was a successful test...
> 
> View attachment 146971


Mmmmmmmmmm ! 

Some great pics! Deserve to be in the Food Porn Thread


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 11, 2022)

kyle said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm !
> 
> Some great pics! Deserve to be in the Food Porn Thread


OK


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 14, 2022)

Pasta with bolognese sauce & melted cheese (+ homegrown basil)


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Aug 14, 2022)

Leftover orange chicken and lo mein.


----------



## kyle (Aug 14, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Pasta with bolognese sauce & melted cheese (+ homegrown basil)
> View attachment 151215


As Always ... Mmmmmmmm


----------

